# Arnaque par Usenet.nl



## pfraud (11 Février 2010)

Attention Arnaque sur l'offre gratuite du site Usenet.nl. Ils te font payer 1 euro via Paypal et quand tu es enregistré tu apprends que les utilisateurs Mac ne peuvent pas s'en servir! 
Ou alors j'ai pas tout compris à leur truc...


----------



## Lajabel (14 Février 2010)

Les utilisateurs de Mac ne peuvent pas utiliser le programme/assistant proposé par Usenet.nl (ou Usenext ou ...), mais l'accès aux newsgroup est possible via Unizon ou Binbot ea. Les manipulations s'en trouvent décuplées...tout est possible mais plus long qu'avec l'assistant proposé. Le seul avantage est de pouvoir choisir le fournisseur d'accès le moins cher...


----------



## madconfess (29 Septembre 2010)

@Lajabel
Pourrais-tu m'eclairer sur ces manipulations ?


----------

